# things found in the "Barn Judge"...



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

...the mileage on the 1974 state inspection sticker is nearly identical to what it has now....that was apparently it's last outing

ps...the trunk was home to a bunch of tennis balls and tennis racquets


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As you know, '69 was the first year for the new, on-the-column ignition switch. I have NEVER seen the information tag that you have posted. Didn't know there was such a thing. Excellent stuff. Thank's for posting!!!


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

How about some new pics?


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

gn300 said:


> How about some new pics?



...just got back from the shop, but I didn't take my camera

the car is running...it sits and idles as smooth as ever...no smoke, no surprises (yet)...like it was parked yesterday


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

A buddy and i fired up a 383 that sat for 15 years outside ...boy did the old gas stink!

Congrats on getting it running!


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

gn300 said:


> A buddy and i fired up a 383 that sat for 15 years outside ...boy did the old gas stink!
> 
> Congrats on getting it running!


...we dumped the old fuel ....it was 35 years old


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Your find continues to astound, no wait, amaze, no, overwhelm??? Oh I don't know what to say, but keep on posting, because it is just an unbelievebly cool story!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Check out the protect-o-plate. Somebody was posting a little while back looking for info on that. It's apparently ultra-rare. arty:


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> As you know, '69 was the first year for the new, on-the-column ignition switch. I have NEVER seen the information tag that you have posted. Didn't know there was such a thing. Excellent stuff. Thank's for posting!!!


Yea, I find it funny because I have a manual '69 and the tag say you can only remove the key when in reverse. I can remove mine anytime. I'd be interested to know if this is true. Is the barn judge a manual shift?


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

...first look in the trunk

...anyone for tennis


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Jstreet said:


> Yea, I find it funny because I have a manual '69 and the tag say you can only remove the key when in reverse. I can remove mine anytime. I'd be interested to know if this is true. Is the barn judge a manual shift?


.....yes, 4-spd

.....I haven't tried this one yet, but the best I remember from the old days was YES, you had to have it in reverse to remove the key...it's a habit I still do even today


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I saw the 4-spd in the PHS doc on the other thread. Came back here immediately. You beat me to it. If this is the case, I must be missing some linkage or switch that keeps the key from being removed. I'm greatly interested to know how this safety mechanism works so I can get mine working correctly.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

She appears to have been a fun chick in her day. She liked going to drive-ins and playing with balls.
Even kept the "bald" front tire....:rofl:

Jstreet; Here is a pic of the backdrive arm on the steering column. Over time, many of these had the linkage removed and were tied to the brake booster to keep them in the reverse (park position) allowing the key to be removed in any gear, especially the 4 speeds. The top circle is the arm and the bottom circle is the frame bracket that the 2 pieces of linkage used to move the arm.


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> She appears to have been a fun chick in her day. She liked going to drive-ins and playing with balls.
> Even kept the "bald" front tire....:rofl:
> 
> Jstreet; Here is a pic of the backdrive arm on the steering column. Over time, many of these had the linkage removed and were tied to the brake booster to keep them in the reverse (park position) allowing the key to be removed in any gear, especially the 4 speeds. The top circle is the arm and the bottom circle is the frame bracket that the 2 pieces of linkage used to move the arm.



great information for all.....thank you very much...never ceases to amaze me, any car, any question, there is always someone who knows the answer...again, thanx...larry


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

OK. I have both of those. I thought the top was something that had to do with a column shift. So, what's the linkage look like? Mine's gone.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's a link of a GM bulletin about the backdrive linkage and how it is assembled.

http://jimshea.corvettefaq.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/01/StrgColumnTransInterlockSystems.doc


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Mitch. Now I just have to find the linkage. Any updates on the barn judge Daytona?


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Jstreet said:


> Thanks Mitch. Now I just have to find the linkage. Any updates on the barn judge Daytona?


...interior is all cleaned and detailed (near perfect)

...engine has been started and purrs like a kitten

...much of the paint has been cleaned/polished and some buffing

...chrome has been cleaned

...waiting for a spot on the lift to get at the clutch and brakes, hopefully the next few days

...the "Barn Judge" is going to look darned good considering it had a 35 year long nap


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

How about a few pictures?

I hope you documented it like before and after!

Just wondering if when you visited the prevous owner did you have your goat?


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

gn300 said:


> How about a few pictures?
> 
> I hope you documented it like before and after!
> 
> Just wondering if when you visited the prevous owner did you have your goat?


...I've taken hundreds of pictures

...I drove my 09 Challenger to her house to purchase the Judge...it caused more of a traffic jam than the Judge did riding away on the trailer


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

Is the 09 a classic or did you add the stripe?

Your collection just gets better!


----------



## Fastback (Apr 14, 2009)

Took the Judge out for its first drive in nearly 35 years today. Everything is working great except for the square tires. It had new Dunlops installed just before she parked it in '75 and they still look like new, no dry rot or cracks anywhere, but it feels like running over rumble strips. Tranny feels tight, engine runs strong, no smoke. Amazing! Gotta finish cleaning on it tomorrow and waiting for the new Ram Air seals to arrive. I'll post some pics in a few days or Daytona probably will when he gets back from Fla. Later, Doug


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

How about oil/tranny fluid leaks? Amazing if no leaks after all this time.


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Fastback said:


> Took the Judge out for its first drive in nearly 35 years today. Everything is working great except for the square tires. It had new Dunlops installed just before she parked it in '75 and they still look like new, no dry rot or cracks anywhere, but it feels like running over rumble strips. Tranny feels tight, engine runs strong, no smoke. Amazing! Gotta finish cleaning on it tomorrow and waiting for the new Ram Air seals to arrive. I'll post some pics in a few days or Daytona probably will when he gets back from Fla. Later, Doug


...well, you're outta luck kid, the plane didn't crash
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Fastback (Apr 14, 2009)

DAYTONA said:


> ...well, you're outta luck kid, the plane didn't crash
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


I musta been shooting at the wrong plane! :lol:

The only leak so far looks like the rear main seal is dripping a little. I replaced the valve cover gaskets because the right one was leaking a bit.


----------



## RustyRodder (May 10, 2009)

wow, that is amazing! 

I cant wait to see it once its all cleaned up.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Go ahead and smoke those Dunlops off since their no good anyway. arty:

Actually, while that may be fun, it's probably not smart since the tire could let go and cause some body damage.


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

RustyRodder said:


> wow, that is amazing!
> 
> I cant wait to see it once its all cleaned up.


...the car is stunning

...interior looks like new, exterior has cleaned up way better then I ever expected

...quite an amazing piece of work considering it has sat in a garage for 35 years...I can't tell you how happy I am with the Judge, and how glad I am to see it on the streets again after 40 years...the last time I saw the car move under it's own power was in 1969 and I was 17 years old

.ps...the Dunlop tires will be automotive history soon...a couple of pieces of round glass and I'll have a pair of tables for my garage


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

where are the pictures of this beast? You have them posted elsewhere?


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

gn300 said:


> Is the 09 a classic or did you add the stripe?
> 
> Your collection just gets better!


...the 09 Challenger is an SRT...I added the stripe, hood pins and Cragar SS wheels for a nostalgic look


----------



## RustyRodder (May 10, 2009)

DAYTONA said:


> ...the car is stunning
> 
> ...interior looks like new, exterior has cleaned up way better then I ever expected
> 
> ...


Thats really amazing! lots of people are going to be looking at it when you cruise around!


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

amazing find, Car looks awesome.. You are 1 lucky dude..


----------

